# New to the shack



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

New here hope to learn more 
Equipment 
Speakers
Front Mirage OM-7
Center Mirage OM-C3
Rear Mirage OM-R2
Sub SVS 20-39PCI

Denon AVR 2802

Phillips 727 dvd 

Mits 32" tv

Next upgrade will be large screen not sure yet what type bur leaning towards a DLP & also need to make some acoustic panels


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome to the shack!


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome John, a bunch of really nice people here :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome I need to learn more about acoustics & how to treat my odd room


----------

